# New Toys On The Way!!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was meaning to do this before xmas time, but i didn't get around to it. But seeing as i've had two decent pay slips since starting my new job (gotta love public holiday pay rates) i figure now is the time to make a MASSIVE order of bird toys online, and massive definitely describes what i just confirmed and paid for, lmao. When i printed the receipt it went over onto a second A4 page.:blush:

I made a point of ordering a new swing and some shreddable toys for the tiels, a jolly ball and lots of foot toys for Zo-nut (aka Zoe), and a variety of jingly toys for the budgies. I also ordered a couple of tubs of Beak Appetit which i've been dying to try the birds on for as long as the food's been available on the website i shop on.  If anyone is interested i'll post some pics of some of what i bought. I can't wait for the giant parcel to get here. It'll be like xmas all over again...sometimes i think i enjoy new toys more than the birds do, lol!! :lol:

For the tiels:








A parrot pinata, a new product for Australia and something i've always wanted!!









A new stick ball for Bailee, his current one is looking rather pitiful and to buy enough replacement sticks would be almost as much as a whole new toy.









More sticks, lol, they're my Bailee boys fave toy!

For the Zo-nut:








A jolly ball!! I bought mine empty with a whole heap of toy parts to decorate it myself. I'll fill it with foot toys and treats, she's gonna love it to bits!

For the budgies:



























And that's just a sample!!! I don't know how i'll be able to wait for all this to arrive, it's so exciting!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like loads of fun!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Man you got the luckiest birds alive Bea, i'm totally envious!
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

*whispers* Mikey just wants to play with them....hehehe...sounds like an awesome package!!!! u'll have some very happy playing birdies soon!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow they all look Great. I've got some Stuff coming too! Mainly stuff to make odd balls but a few toys and perches. Also some Some small jolly balls for The love birds and budgies. Going to get skittles one eventually. I bet your guys will love them!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, lucky birds


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww That all looks like fun stuff! I haven't tried the sticks, I don't remember seeing them in stores really...Jasper seems less inclined to play with toys or maybe I don't see him...Anywho I tend to get him shreddable things because he loves paper ohsomuch. Anywho looks like your birds will have tons of fun soon!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah and so what if i do huh huh huh?
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

its ok honey...i'll buy u ur own special preening toys ok??


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

The package sure does have a lot of fun packed into it. 

Tina


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

kimmikefids said:


> its ok honey...i'll buy u ur own special preening toys ok??


I have to say i have almost as much fun getting bird toys as the birds too, especially when it's stuff i can mess around with (e.g. decorating a jolly ball). :lol:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're SO lucky, and they'll have tons of fun with their new toys too.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They better, i'll be sitting nearby watching with a stick in my hand saying "if you guys don't play with those new toys...."


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol: They keep them really busy, which is a good thing.

Every time I buy them new toys.. I sit there and look at them for ages and think it must be like bird heaven for them. (sometimes I'm jealous because I'm too old to have toys :blush

Edit: Theo LOVES chewing on things, for instant, she'll chew on little tooth picks (with the sharp bit off) and the girls I've noticed have started chewing on the perches, maybe it's about time I look for a chew toy or something of the sort for them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe when you order some beak appetit you could order a parrot pinata or something similar.  Shipping is $8.50 regardless of what you buy, so it's value for money if you make one larger order rather than several little ones.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh those look like fun!! I purchased Holly a toy yesterday when Jim took me to visit the pet store he purchased her from (NOT impressed with the place, but that is a whole other topic)

I couldn't wait to get her a new toy, talked about it for weeks and finally got the chance to go to the "big city" and get her something. I couldn't wait to get home and show it to her. Of course, she hates it. Even after I kept it hanging outside of her cage so she could get used to it being there. I put it in her cage this afternoon and you would have thought I was trying to introduce her to the cat!

I'm sure your tiel-tots will LOVE their new toys


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How long have you had Holly?  Every bird has a different taste in toys, and once you get to know exactly what Holly likes it'll be easy to choose toys that you know she'll take to right away.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Billy loves his Beak Appetit, which kind did you order? He like the Cinnamon Sunrise one, with the apples, rice and coconut. Beware: When you cook it, it smells wonderful, it even got my boyfriend off the computer to see what I was cooking, LOL!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You will post pictures of them playing right Bea?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LoveBilly said:


> Billy loves his Beak Appetit, which kind did you order? He like the Cinnamon Sunrise one, with the apples, rice and coconut. Beware: When you cook it, it smells wonderful, it even got my boyfriend off the computer to see what I was cooking, LOL!


Cinnamon Sunrise was one of the flavours i got!  I'd be told by people on other forums that Beak Appetit smells good enough to eat, lol. 



sweetrsue said:


> You will post pictures of them playing right Bea?


You know i will!! Getting photos of the tiels with their toys before they're all ripped to shreds might be difficult though.


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Bea
Which online shop did you buy them from, they look great.

gforce


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I buy almost all my bird toys and toy making parts from the PRC Shop. The prices are cheap compared to other places, and profits go to the Parrot Rescue Centre which i feel is a great cause. 
http://www.parrotrescuecentre.com/prc_shop.cfm


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you for sharing that link. I will purchase all of Holly's toys from them, the toys look wonderful and it does help a great cause.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Terri Peters said:


> Thank you for sharing that link. I will purchase all of Holly's toys from them, the toys look wonderful and it does help a great cause.


Shipping would probably be quite high as it's an Aussie based site.  I'm sure some of the members here can suggest similar US sites though. US sites always have more variety and cheaper prices, it's soooo not fair!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh thank you for the warning, I didn't realize when I was looking the site over that it was an Aussie sight. That would have been a huge surprise when I went to the check out...LOL


----------

